# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Ziekte van Perthes

## Hannelore37

Hallo allemaal ik wil graag meer weten over de ziekte van Perthes.
Wie kan mij daar bij helpen.Heb jou zoon of dochter ook Perthes 
hoe loop het bij jullie en hoe gaat het allemaal is het te genezen of
wat kan je er van verwachten.
Mn dochtertje van 7 jaar heb ziekte van Perthes dat hebben ze ontdekt 
in Kinderziekenhuis in Rotterdam.Daarvoor toen mn dochter 6 maanden was
heb ze een heupafwijking gehad heupluxatie en heb heel veel mee gemaakt 
dat is gelukkig goed gekomen.In Rotterdam zieknhuis zeggen ze dat onze dochter
al een poos ziekte van Perthes heeft gelijk met de heupluxatie die ze gehad heb 
in 2006.Dus onze eigen ziekenhuis in Gorinchem hadden het niet goed gezien.
Nu moeten we elke jaar terug komen in Rotterdam.Daar houden ze het goed in de 
gaten gelukkig.
Wel begin mn dochter nu ze 7 jaar is meer klachten te krijgen in haar knieen en heup.
Ook kan je met lopen en hardlopen wel zien dat ze waggeld en veel met haar linkervoet
scheef loop.Ook val mn dochter veel.Ik maak me toch wel zorgen want als ik andere 
verhalen lees hebben ze een rolstoel of krukken of iets anders.Verplaats onze dokters 
zeggen dat ze gewoon alles mag doen.
Ik hoor graag meer informatie heel veel liefst Hannelore

----------

